

RetroShare: secure communications with friends - nextparadigms
http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/

======
drbob
Hi HN,

I'm part of the Retroshare-dev team. We'd be interested in hearing any
feedback / questions you have.

We have an very active community, especially in France and Germany that uses
Retroshare daily. Development effort is continuing at a rapid rate. The
existing release is a little out of date, but we expect to have a new stable
release out before the end of February.

You can get status updates via twitter: @retroshare

drBob.

------
mambodog
Reminds me of WASTE:

<http://waste.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
hieronymusN
Many many fond memories of WASTE file transfers.

------
mike-cardwell
Would really like to play with this, but when I run it on Ubuntu it bombs out,
leaving this on the CLI:

    
    
      SSL Library Init!
      AuthGPGimpl::VerifySignature() FAILED
      AuthSSLimpl::AuthX509() X509 NOT authenticated
      AuthSSLimpl::InitAuth() validateOwnCertificate() Failed
    

EDIT: It works if I don't use my existing GnuPG keypair. Suspect it's bombing
out because I removed the master key from the keyring leaving only the
subkeys. Will do some more testing and bring it up in the forums.

EDIT2: Works fine on a brand new keypair. As soon as I add an additional
signing subkey, delete ~/.retroshare/ and try again it bombs out. If I then
delete ~/.retroshare/ again, and then remove the signing subkey, it starts
working once again.

~~~
melvincarvalho
Works for me on ubuntu with my GPG

~~~
mike-cardwell
It only stops working for me when I create a signing subkey. Do you have a
signing subkey?

------
beza1e1
@RetroShare users: Can we setup a hacker news community like thar on Google
Plus [0] there? That might kick up adoption.

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3452912>

------
unicornporn
Also worth a mention:

<http://www.oneswarm.org/>

<http://www.alliancep2p.com/>

------
gsa
I tried to setup the nogui version some time back. Couldn't figure out how to,
and the documentation is really scarce. Had no luck on the forums either.

Paperwise, the technology seems solid. The only piece of advice to keep in
mind is to not approve keys you don't trust.

------
gambler
I installed it on Windows, but it complained about the wrong version of GNUPG
and didn't run. (I have 2.something for Engigmail installed.) Is there a way
to install both of those at the same time?

~~~
apoapo
Try the "portable" version. That one has the correct GNUPG installe dinside
Retroshare's folder.

------
melvincarvalho
I use retroshare all the time as a desktop app, and in a browser. Still a bit
of work to be done, but is my favourite way to do encrypted chat, with my GPG
key, and has other cool features.

------
ottofischer
Alternative RetroShare client (Addon) is found here:

<http://interface.sf.net>

~~~
ottofischer
with chess game f2f

------
richardk
Seems nice, but not terribly stable, i.e segfault after giving my connection
details

~~~
cparker
What version is this, and what OS? Been using it for three years now. great
for browsing through forums and such. Its getting there.

~~~
richardk
0.5.2a Debian GNU/Linux

------
va_coder
offtopic: I love how with Github I can get to the source in just a few clicks.
Its still a scavenger hunt with sourceforge.

~~~
__alexs
fyi the repo on GitHub is a bit behind SVN where all the main work happens.
Due to the size of the repo and the slowness of SF syncing takes ages :(

